# Annuit Coeptis



## ceann-feachd

It's on the back of the dollar bill.

ANNUIT CŒPTIS

NOVUS ORDO SECLORUM

What does it mean?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


ceann-feachd said:


> ANNUIT CŒPTIS


Lit. "has approved our beginnings".
See also here.



> NOVUS ORDO SECLORUM


 New Order of the Ages
See also here.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## judkinsc

Annuit Coeptis: I think this has meaning in masonic literature..., but it's approximately "The thing commenced has given its approval."

Novus Ordo S(a)eclorum.  "New order of the ages."


----------



## jawnn

ANNUIT CŒPTIS
why do these words so closely resemble 'annuity-coemption'?

what does coeptis realy mean?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


jawnn said:


> ANNUIT CŒPTIS
> why do these words so closely resemble 'annuity-coemption'?



Why not? It's sheer coincidence.



> what does coeptis realy mean?


If you would have followed the link provide earlier in this thread, you'd have found out that _cœpi_ means 'begin', 'undertake'.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Cagey

jawnn said:


> ANNUIT CŒPTIS
> [....]
> what does coeptis really mean?



I agree with FrankO6 that you should look at the link provided in post #2.

However, I will add that the form "coeptis" literally means "things begun; things that have been begun".  This is the concrete meaning that the English translation expresses with the more abstract word "beginnings".


----------



## losilmer

jawnn said:


> ANNUIT CŒPTIS
> why do these words so closely resemble 'annuity-coemption'?
> 
> what does coeptis really mean?



The Eye of God is the subject of annuit coeptis.
That is "Deus annuit coeptis", meaning "God protects or blesses our new enterprise"  or "God protects the things we have commenced" (The new nation, that is).

The resemblance is in the form only, not in meaning.
Annuity comes from "annus"= a year. 
Coemption= To buy the whole thing.  Co- [in total] Emption=purchase, from 'emere=to buy.

Coeptis means what is began, the newly started venture.
The defective verb is "coepi, coepisse, coeptus sum"=to begin a task.
See the relation with "incipio"=to tackle a work.
English "in'cipient" and " 'incipit"=opening words.


----------



## losilmer

As for the words "Novus Ordo Seclorum", located in the reverse side of the Great Seal of the United States of America, the meaning is as follows:

Novus=A new,  Ordo=Order, way of ruling in order a society, Seclorum= of the centuries, of the times.

That is, "Ours (the USA) is a new well-regulated society in the course of the historical times".
This logo is placed below the truncated pyramid with 13 layers of stones (13 original states).  This pyramid is the USA, to which the legend under it refers.


----------

